# Picked up a Zeiss 15mm f2.8



## Mr Bean (Apr 6, 2013)

The hours and minutes ticked down last week, as I waited for the arrival of the new lens I had ordered. Yesterday was D day. And what a lens it is to hold 
Perhaps not a great example of what this lens can do, but this is one of pet interests, astro-photography (and astro time lapse/star trails). Its sharp, from edge to edge. Well, this'll keep me busy for the weekend. Any work needed around the house can wait 

The southern sky. The Southern Cross and pointers are roughly in the middle, above the antenna (20sec, f2.8, ISO 3200, Canon 5D3)


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations on a great purchase! I myself am planning to get a Zeiss 100mm f2 makro soon, and I hope it won't be difficult to manually focus it.


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 7, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Congratulations on a great purchase! I myself am planning to get a Zeiss 100mm f2 makro soon, and I hope it won't be difficult to manually focus it.


Thanks. I'd been hiring the Zeiss 21mm f2.8 on occasion, over the past few months, and I got to really like the images it produced. I wanted something wider and place I hired the 21mm didn't hire a 15mm, so, I simply took the plunge. The manual focus is very easy to get used to, as you simply half press the shutter button, turn the focus ring and when the green focus indicator light (bottom right in view finder) glows, then click away 

The 100mm f2 makro would be a really nice lens to try. I have the Canon 100mm IS Macro, which is a superb lens, but after using this 15mm lens, it would be interesting to compare the Zeiss/Canon 100mm macros. Hmm, tempting....


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 8, 2013)

You're a lucky man, that's an amazing lens. Nice pic, but too much light pollution, get back out during a new moon in a remote area!


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 8, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> You're a lucky man, that's an amazing lens. Nice pic, but too much light pollution, get back out during a new moon in a remote area!


Thanks Axilrod. Regarding the sky pic, yeah, there's been a fair amount of burning off around Melbourne (Australia) this time of the year, in the name of fuel reduction (it's autumn). Where I live (about 50kms from Melbourne), you can see down to mag 4.5 (maybe 5) during winter. So, looking forward to a few cold nights with the lens 

But yes, I'll get out where it's really dark, over the next few months.


----------

